# Well...got it together...



## Ricky2400 (Sep 21, 2004)

Got my new slot drag track together. Plugged it in, tested everything...only to discover that the cars are running....BACKWARDS!

Read the troubleshooting guide, switched out the magnets on one of my cars, put it back together. Now the damn car won't run at all!!! What gives here? I'm calling AW first thing in the morning. How do you include a slot car runs backwards???!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Is it possible the power plug to the track is reversed? Tomy's plug is flippable to reverse direction.


----------



## Ricky2400 (Sep 21, 2004)

Tried that...one car still runs backwards. The other I fixed doesn't run at all now!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Make sure the brushes and springs stayed in the holes when you got it together. After all these years I still have a hard time getting Magnatraction, X traction and 4 gear chassis back together right. Once you know that everything is where they're supposed to be, check your brush tension.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If that power plug is polarized (only fits one way) then it's AW's problem. If Hobby Lobby had another set there I would try to exchange it for a replacement first. That would be the fastest way to get you running.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Maybe your standing on the wrong side of the track, lol. Switching magnets fixes it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Never thought about that.. Is it a power pack assembly error, or a chassis assembly error? Do you have any other cars you can try on the track to see which it is? I would assume the power pack was manufactured by a company other than AW, and while boo boos like that can happen, it's just as likely someone on the chassis assembly line had a really bad day and put the mags in backwards.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Interesting situation you have there Ricky. In the same situation I would try to isolate the problem and determine if the problem lies with the cars or the rail polarity.

AW tracks are powered +ve to the rail on the left side of each slot, looking forward up the track.

If you have access to a multi meter test the track polarity across the rails on each side of the slot while holding the controller trigger down. Repeat for the other lane. If the polarity on both lanes is correct, the problem can only be that the magnets are reversed. By reversed I don't mean flipped top to bottom, I mean the front magnet and the rear magnet need to swap position. I apologise if that's obvious to you, I'm just trying to cover all bases and avoid confusion with terms.

Forget about the car that's refusing to budge for now and just concentrate on the car that works and sorting out the track polarity. We'll help ya fix the stubborn grunter next.

Let us know what you find and keep yer cool with what is obviously a frustrating problem.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Wrong hole*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Make sure the brushes and springs stayed in the holes when you got it together. After all these years I still have a hard time getting Magnatraction, X traction and 4 gear chassis back together right. Once you know that everything is where they're supposed to be, check your brush tension.


Exactamundo! As Joe points out, the original AFX Magna design and it's derivatives require an attentive, light touch to re-assemble.

A dislodged brush can sit in the bore of the hanger plate rivet. This allows the gear plate assembly to be installed, but creates a complete electrical disconnect at the comm. 

There is a required learning curve with the pancake design...some of us have been at it for decades so we've already been indoctrinated. 

These facts and more are omitted from the operator manual for obvious reasons...LMAO! 

....and thats why we're all here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ricky2400 (Sep 21, 2004)

Well....called AW and they walked me through everything. I apparently mis-plugged the track connection and the one car is running great. As for the second car not running, they're sending me a new replacement chassis. I haven't fiddled with slot cars in decades (I'm a diecast guy), but when I get the new chassis and got it all together, I plan to video a few races (got diecast drags on YouTube now). Too bad I can't get Paul Page or Dave Rieff to narrate  But I thank you guys so much for your help and I mean it!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ricky2400 said:


> Well....called AW and they walked me through everything. I apparently mis-plugged the track connection and the one car is running great. As for the second car not running, they're sending me a new replacement chassis. I haven't fiddled with slot cars in decades (I'm a diecast guy), but when I get the new chassis and got it all together, I plan to video a few races (got diecast drags on YouTube now). Too bad I can't get Paul Page or Dave Rieff to narrate  But I thank you guys so much for your help and I mean it!!!


as much as i'm a crittic of AW....
Thy are EXTREEMELY-Good @ customer service/replacing parts & not requiring u 2 send old 1 in 4 inspection.... (had 2 racing rigs from Xmas w/
bad chassis gears... & they replaced them very quickly about 10 days or less..)

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Would like to see your vid when it's done.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Straight up Bitchen!


----------

